# 70 Years of Neglect



## TulsaGrassGuy (Aug 19, 2020)

I bought a new house last year that has been neglected for the better part of 70 years. I closed in June so I was too late to control most weeds with pre-emergent so I did what I could with a post emergent, hit it with .43% 0-0-7 Stonewall at around 2.0-lbs per 1,000 in October and waited until now to really start a program. I spent roughly 11 hours this weekend preparing the yard for a split Stonewall application. Here are the pics, with a few questions below....













This is my grandpa's John Deere he bought in 1990. Just figured you guys might appreciate such a fine piece of equipment.





As you can see from the thermometer photo, I am right at the cutoff of 55-degrees and, frustratingly a little late. Tulsa is forecasted to see anywhere from 1-6" of rain this week depending on which meteorologist you believe. I know the prodiamine needs .5" of rain within 10 days but I'm afraid the higher of the forecast would wash everything out. Should I wait until after the rain to spread my prodiamine or should I go ahead and throw it down since I am going with a split application anyhow?

Also, I have read a lot of places that I shouldn't aerate during the Spring but I just can't help myself. I'm thinking that due to 70 years of a hands-off approach, it would benefit me more to loosen the soil than worry about bringing weeds to the surface.

Here's my thought, I wait until the rain is over this week/weekend, aerate while the ground it damp and then pound it with Stonewall?

For what it's worth, I am submitting a soil test within the next week so I can figure out my NPK requirements for the rest of the season.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

I think that'll be a good plan. If you're gonna aerate soon, I would definitely do it before you put down the Preemergent. But I would defer that preemergent down ASAP either way. Very cool JD by the way!


----------

